# Fast mouse for gamming?



## Lane

Would a real good mouse improve gamming?


This one looks pretty good?


----------



## PC eye

Logitech or Microsoft... corded or wireless? Logitech makes some great ones. Here an MS trackball is put to use.


----------



## Ku-sama

have fun:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...pperhead&Submit=ENE&N=0&Ntk=all&Go.x=0&Go.y=0


----------



## The_Beast

Fanatec Heäd$h0t

is one of the best, most adavanced, over-featured mouse ever

google it, it looks so cool


----------



## PC eye

For logitech as well as the scroll wheel mouse at the link there have a look at some other models both corded and cordless before deciding. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...0&Subcategory=65&description=&Ntk=&srchInDesc=

 You can look at a few optical corded and wireless MS models for a price saving on the two pages seen at http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...9&Subcategory=65&description=&Ntk=&srchInDesc=


----------



## Lane

PC eye said:


> Logitech or Microsoft... corded or wireless? Logitech makes some great ones. Here an MS trackball is put to use.




Sorry I am set up for wired.


----------



## Lane

Ku-sama said:


> have fun:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...pperhead&Submit=ENE&N=0&Ntk=all&Go.x=0&Go.y=0




Now this may be the one, for the price it looks gret, thanks.


----------



## The_Other_One

I have a 600dpi wireless mouse I got a Biglots that does pretty well in games   And an 800dpi wired I got off Newegg for about $5 that's also really nice.  It's a tad light for gamming, but does work well   Yeah, I'm your budget gammer!


----------



## Lane

The_Beast said:


> Fanatec Heäd$h0t
> 
> is one of the best, most adavanced, over-featured mouse ever
> 
> google it, it looks so cool



Yes very cool and a bit over kill,lol.


----------



## hpi

The_Beast said:


> Fanatec Heäd$h0t
> 
> is one of the best, most adavanced, over-featured mouse ever
> 
> google it, it looks so cool



wtf? How much does it cost.? It looks crazy.


----------



## The_Beast

Lane said:


> Yes very cool and a bit over kill,lol.



overkill is an understatement



hpi said:


> wtf? How much does it cost.? It looks crazy.



$99.99 when it comes out in around Christmas i think


----------



## fade2green514

yea i have the logitech G5, best mouse you could ask for... except the G7 which is the same thing only wireless...
has on-the-fly sensitivity changing so you can switch between sniper rifle and pistol easily


----------



## lb562high

hopefully getting G7 for christmas..alogn with wireless keyboard. anyone know a good place to get a G7 from online?


----------



## The_Beast

lb562high said:


> hopefully getting G7 for christmas..alogn with wireless keyboard. anyone know a good place to get a G7 from online?



newegg will most likey be the best place to buy a G7


----------



## PC eye

Newegg has a lot of great prices but they are far from the only place that carries the Logitech line. The link posted earlier goes through the whole line that newegg has in stock at the moment. That was done to give you some time to look over their line before deciding on one. You can easily run a search for gaming mice and come up with a long list of makes and models. But newegg only has upto the G5 model at the moment. For a look at the G7 a quick trip to TigerDirect will see it at http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...56&Sku=L23-7054&SRCCODE=NEXTAG&CMP=EMC-NEXTAG


----------



## Lane

Thanks every one for the good advice and that G5 looks great also.


----------



## PC eye

Oh for cryin out loud! My MS Trackball Explorer only has 5 buttons while this Logitech MX500 model has 8 of them! http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16826104129 What are you going to do when the game says mouse 1 or mouse 2 no matter which one you press when trying to configure the game settings?   But the price was far less on it then on the G5 or G7 models.


----------



## ADE

I WANT A HEAD............................HOW EVER YOU SPELL IT. $100 MOUSE HERE I....DONT..COME...........hmm.........overkill, or G5.....overkill. G5.....aww heck, I'm going with the MX815. I say The MX815 Look really good. Its almost just like the G5, but I like it better for some reson.


----------



## PC eye

Gee I thought I was bad spending $40 on an optical trackball type with programmable buttons. But some of these people are getting "out there"!


----------



## Archangel

I use the MX Revolution now. (wich is 800dpi if i remember correctly.)   and its more than enough for gaming.
I mean, i can move my pointer on the screen pxel by pixel..   so for me, a higher dpi is just useless imo  

as for the Heäd$h0t mouse..   I wouldnt even want to touch it with a 5 meter stick,  damn, that thing looks hiddious


----------



## PC eye

For a steel worker or someone with larger hands the MS Trackball Explorer which is an optical model moves quite well. But it's far from what most would even consider using. Logitech uses a tilt wheel now to replace the trackball on their's. MS did away with the TE due to complaints about ergonaumics or whatever from the angle you have to hold it at.

As far as the Headsh0t "joke" you can get a good look at one article on it seen at http://www.extremetech.com/article2/0,1697,2024687,00.asp If I want something with a pendelum on it swinging from above...  To compete with the G5 Microsoft came out with their own "lead ballioon" seen in the Lazer Mouse 6000 which is priced low for obvious reasons at this time. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...TT=26-105-183&CMP=KNC-overturesmx&ATT=product


----------



## fade2green514

i work at best buy and they sell us stuff for whatever it costs them plus 5% and i normally get things for around what newegg sells stuff for, i figure they make a lot of their money on shipping items, and their 15% restocking fee, and whatever they make through deals with the manufacturers.

but yea, the G5 or the G7, they're amazing.


----------



## lb562high

fade2green514 said:


> i work at best buy and they sell us stuff for whatever it costs them plus 5% and i normally get things for around what newegg sells stuff for, i figure they make a lot of their money on shipping items, and their 15% restocking fee, and whatever they make through deals with the manufacturers.
> 
> but yea, the G5 or the G7, they're amazing.



how much could *you* buy a g7 for then at your best buy?


----------



## PC eye

As an employee he would probably end up seeing a 30-40% price reduction on a number of things like that. With a $75 or so retail tag he probably would pay about $45 + or -.


----------



## bustaplz

Logitech G5 hands-down.


----------



## lb562high

PC eye said:


> As an employee he would probably end up seeing a 30-40% price reduction on a number of things like that. With a $75 or so retail tag he probably would pay about $45 + or -.



wow thats a great deal...ill buy one of those off you green....


----------



## sirmixalot42691

since we're already on the topic.....would you guys rather get a microsoft habu or razer deathadder?


----------



## beglobal

you can use any optic mouse... will help you out!!!


----------



## PC eye

There was a time when there was only "one mouse"?  one standard for an office look mouse?  that can't be! And then the gamer or someone bored to the max said "hey these dang mice don't feel good!" and soon someone changed one type of mouse from the typical rubber ball that dried up annoyance and tried infrared and then wireless. And suddenly there was a mouse for just about everyone!


----------



## bball4life

g5 or an mx518 are your best options, I actually bought my g5 at bestbuy, twas on sale and just as cheap as on newegg.


----------



## Lane

Well track ball is out as far as gamming not sure I could get the hang of that, the G5 looks like a winner here, looks comfortable.


----------



## PC eye

sirmixalot42691 said:


> since we're already on the topic.....would you guys rather get a microsoft habu or razer deathadder?


 
 You must be referring to the models seen at the links here. The Razer Copperhead is found at http://www.razerzone.com/Products/Gaming-Mice/Razer-Copperhead-Gaming-Mouse/#Frame3 with the MS Habu seen at http://www.razerzone.com/Products/Gaming-Mice/Microsoft-Habu-Gaming-Mouse/  



Lane said:


> Well track ball is out as far as gamming not sure I could get the hang of that, the G5 looks like a winner here, looks comfortable.


 
 With a track ball you move the track ball and not the mouse all over. The mouse stays stationary with no hassles fighting with mouse pads that fall apart. There's not too many that are good for anything let alone gaming. But it's also personal preference and the different "feel" when using one.

 Logitech has a Trackman model that looks much like the MS Trackball Explorer while being a cordless model seen with others at http://www.compuvisor.com/trackballs.html The one thing to mention about the analog type of track ball mice is their soon demise. A link for the MS TExplorer wasn't found so I'll throw in a jpg here.


----------



## omgsauce

I would strongly suggest the Logitech G7 if you have the money, its wireless too, or if you want to spend a little less, and get a wired, the Logitech G5 gaming mouse.

Other then that, I would reccomend the Ideazon Reaper, made by the same people who made the zboard and the MERC gaming keyboard.


----------



## a123

i just got an mx518 for $20 CDN at a futureshop.  i think opticals are becoming out of fashion now thats why they were cheap.

but........ it works well for me, i like it.


----------



## PC eye

omgsauce said:


> I would strongly suggest the Logitech G7 if you have the money, its wireless too, or if you want to spend a little less, and get a wired, the Logitech G5 gaming mouse.
> 
> Other then that, I would reccomend the Ideazon Reaper, made by the same people who made the zboard and the MERC gaming keyboard.


 
 While Logitech has some great models to look over you shouldn't have to pay a price over $50 for a mouse! That gets into being ridiculous when some won't do anymore then a lower cost model. For a good cordless you expect to pay a little more while a corded model even with looks should be within the average budget. What you should look for first is durabililty especially when you plan on gaming. The serious gamer put more "wear + tear" faster then the avaerage web browser/occasional gamer puts on one.


----------



## Sacrinyellow5

PC I just got a Logitech optical track ball mouse and I'm really liking it.  I havent tested it out with games, but for the design work I do it will work out great!


----------



## ADE

a123 said:


> i just got an mx518 for $20 CDN at a futureshop.  i think opticals are becoming out of fashion now thats why they were cheap.
> 
> but........ it works well for me, i like it.



Yeah I just got the mx518 too. Amazing stuff man. Amazing stuff. And only $20!? Was this an on line store??????


----------



## PC eye

Sacrinyellow5 said:


> PC I just got a Logitech optical track ball mouse and I'm really liking it. I havent tested it out with games, but for the design work I do it will work out great!


 
 Which model did you go with? The ultra thin model seen at http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16826104108 was given a quick glance here until finding the MS model I've stuck with since. The Logitech cordless model with 7 buttons seen at http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16826104125 would be the I would go with if and when replacing the MS model here. That goes for $55 and looked good there.

 It takes a little bit of time to get used to if you are new at using a trackball for gaming. But once you get hooked you'll throw the mice pads away.


----------



## a123

ADE said:


> Yeah I just got the mx518 too. Amazing stuff man. Amazing stuff. And only $20!? Was this an on line store??????



no, actually it was just a regular weekly sales item for futureshop.  it was all gone after the first day it was on sale haha...

i don't think they're getting anymore, so i guess they didn't want to keep them.


----------



## Sacrinyellow5

PC eye said:


> Which model did you go with? The ultra thin model seen at http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16826104108 was given a quick glance here until finding the MS model I've stuck with since. The Logitech cordless model with 7 buttons seen at http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16826104125 would be the I would go with if and when replacing the MS model here. That goes for $55 and looked good there.
> 
> It takes a little bit of time to get used to if you are new at using a trackball for gaming. But once you get hooked you'll throw the mice pads away.



Actually it was this one.
http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/products/details/US/EN,CRID=2150,CONTENTID=5002

I was debating on buying the first one you linked, but when with the thumb version.


----------



## PC eye

Sacrinyellow5 said:


> Actually it was this one.
> http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/products/details/US/EN,CRID=2150,CONTENTID=5002
> 
> I was debating on buying the first one you linked, but when with the thumb version.


 
 You can't go wrong with the Logitech model there if you favor a thumb ball rather then the index finger type. I actually gave away the MS version of that called the Trackball Optical. You can see what that looks like at http://www.microsoft.com/japan/hardware/mouse/track_optical.asp

 When I lliterally wore out the first T.Explorer that was the only model seen in a local office supply store and Circuit City alike. The T.Explorer is only found on amazon.com these days.   That's where I ordered two of them. But the two things to comtemplate when deciding on which make and model is comfort and durability. Without those...   you know the rest. You don't want something that falls apart real fast.


----------



## Lane

PC eye said:


> Which model did you go with? The ultra thin model seen at http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16826104108 was given a quick glance here until finding the MS model I've stuck with since. The Logitech cordless model with 7 buttons seen at http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16826104125 would be the I would go with if and when replacing the MS model here. That goes for $55 and looked good there.
> 
> It takes a little bit of time to get used to if you are new at using a trackball for gaming. But once you get hooked you'll throw the mice pads away.



I went with the G5 Logitech, right now I have theintellemouse explorer.

Also bought this to go with the mouse should be here in a couple of days

*CASE*: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811129021 $130.00

*MOBO*: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813188009 $250.00

*CPU*:  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16819115003 $310.00

*Graphics*:  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814143075 $600.00

*POWER SUPPLY*:  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817703005 $170.00

*MEMORY*:  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16820145034 $284.00

*HDD*:  http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16822136012 $225.00

*CD/DVD/BURNER*:  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16827106046 $36.00

*MOUSE*:  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16826104191 $46.00

*MONITOR*:  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16824001230 $270.00


$2,393.00 with shipping, will save $70.00 with rebates.


----------



## PC eye

I really hope that you are a "SERIOUS Not DELIRIOUS" gamer to spend $600 on a video card! That costs twice as much as the new model cpu there. That is the only other single item that clears teh $300 mark. I'm still waiting to see either the Opteron 185 or FX60 drop far enough for the AMD board here. Does the power supply make the "good" or "bad" list? Let's have a look.

Good:
Akasa PaxPower - Antec(except Smart Power models) - Astec - AOpen - Channel Well - Coolermaster - Enermax
- Enlight - Fortron Source (Sparkle) - HEC - Hi-Power - Jeantech - NSpire - OCZ Technology - PC Power & Cooling - PowerMan
- Seasonic - SilenX - SilverStone - Tagan - TTGI/SuperFlower - Vantec - Zippy / Emacs - Verax - Zalman
- Corsair

Bad:
Allied - Antec Smart Power models(recommend True Power or NeoHE) - Aspire - CoolMax - DEER - EYE-T
 - KingStar - L&C - Linkworld - Logisys - PowerMagic - PowerUp - Powmax - Q-Tec - Raidmax - Skyhawk - Star
 - Turbolink - Ultra - ThermalTake

$2,393.00 is still quite a tag for a new custom build you put together yourself. If you are not planning on ocing the memory and intense gaming you can shave a little there with a good 2gb of Kingston Value Ram if not the Corsair equivalent. But any new DDR2 800 worthwhile is expected to see an iniltially higher price.


----------



## Lane

PC eye said:


> I really hope that you are a "SERIOUS Not DELIRIOUS" gamer to spend $600 on a video card! That costs twice as much as the new model cpu there. That is the only other single item that clears teh $300 mark. I'm still waiting to see either the Opteron 185 or FX60 drop far enough for the AMD board here. Does the power supply make the "good" or "bad" list? Let's have a look.
> 
> Good:
> Akasa PaxPower - Antec(except Smart Power models) - Astec - AOpen - Channel Well - Coolermaster - Enermax
> - Enlight - Fortron Source (Sparkle) - HEC - Hi-Power - Jeantech - NSpire - OCZ Technology - PC Power & Cooling - PowerMan
> - Seasonic - SilenX - SilverStone - Tagan - TTGI/SuperFlower - Vantec - Zippy / Emacs - Verax - Zalman
> - Corsair
> 
> Bad:
> Allied - Antec Smart Power models(recommend True Power or NeoHE) - Aspire - CoolMax - DEER - EYE-T
> - KingStar - L&C - Linkworld - Logisys - PowerMagic - PowerUp - Powmax - Q-Tec - Raidmax - Skyhawk - Star
> - Turbolink - Ultra - ThermalTake
> 
> $2,393.00 is still quite a tag for a new custom build you put together yourself. If you are not planning on ocing the memory and intense gaming you can shave a little there with a good 2gb of Kingston Value Ram if not the Corsair equivalent. But any new DDR2 800 worthwhile is expected to see an iniltially higher price.



Ah yes I am a SERIOUS gammer, I am simply tired of having a crap computer, I wanted something desent for a change for games, graphic design, etc...

Yes it is a bit pricey but if I have the money for it, "why not"? 

My only concern is the monitor, I beleive it should perform well.


----------



## PC eye

You'll notice everything when getting into heavy gaming. The additional work with graphic design gets just as intense where having the "right one" for work is not just for bragging rights on games. There's where you do have a strong reason for shelling out the do re' me. When you spend hour after hour on something that's when having a good one is crucial!

 As a rule I certainly don't care for Samsung tvs, dvd players, or dvd/vhs combos. Some are raving about their lcds and the model at the link has a good response time of 2ms. I would tend to give Viewsonic or NEC the greater attention however.


----------



## Lane

Monitor is great just took a little gatting use to.

Also went with g5 mouse and it is awsome!

Thanks every one for your help and advise.


----------

